
Next.js Page Transitions with Element Morphing - coolbloke1324
https://basic-usage-uwkrojwfad.now.sh/
======
coolbloke1324
Just a quick post to show a new library I put together built on top of the
work here: [https://github.com/illinois/next-page-
transitions](https://github.com/illinois/next-page-transitions)

This modifies the existing library and adds element morphing between pages.
The elements only require the same id across pages, they do not need to be
children of the same component.

It's not perfect yet but thought I'd release what I've done so far.

The link is in a serverless container that ramps up and down based on usage so
if the page takes ages to load its because the container hasn't been hit in a
while.

------
coolbloke1324
Oh forgot to add the URL to the github repo:
[https://github.com/Irrelon/nextjs-morph-
page](https://github.com/Irrelon/nextjs-morph-page)

